# Cracked trim on 72 bowfront



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Got what I thought was a sweet deal on a 72 bowfront - they even delivered it to me! Whelp, it has a crack in the top trim. It's about two inches from the center on the back and it's completely through the frame. Do I need to replace it?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

If that is the crack of to the left side of the brace I definitely would. You can get them online. I've found a couple of websites before, can't remember them now. Maybe someone else could chime in with a site or you can try the manufacturer of the tank.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes it should be replaced. And unless you are a good DIY'er, it may not be worthwhile. I had a 150 where the trim broke, after trying unsuccessfully to get a replacement piece of trim, I elected to replace the tank...but it was fully set up, and I had no place for the fish to go for the month or more it would have taken to get the replacement trim shipped and installed. With an empty tank, if you have patience, it is possible.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone have a good line on the trim for one of these things?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks too straight to be a crack more like it has been cut, but may just be the picture angle. I would just get some good two part epoxy, just be sure to clean the plastic really good first. Looks like a small crack starting near the center brace so you could apply some there too.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

bwestgsx06 said:


> anyone have a good line on the trim for one of these things?


I recall only finding that my LFS could special order the piece from the manufacturer, and it was ~$100, and was going to take 4-6weeks to get it. This was for a 6' 150, so I'd suspect that yours would be slightly less $. I would not recommend trying to glue it, 72 gals is a lot of water to risk, and the cracked joint has a tiny amount of surface area for glue, so the sideways pressure on the joint as the tank filled would likely crack it quickly.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

That is a shrinkage crack, and is relatively common in tank trim. I have one that has it in several places. I believe the cause goes back to the manufacturing. Regardless, unless the crack would lead to the center brace separating, there is no need to be concerned. Do keep an eye on the center brace for any cracks that may begin down the road.
If you are really concerned, or paranoid, you could add a glass piece below the center brace using silicone before there is any problem, but a crack anywhere else on the trim is of no consequence. It is really there for appearance and to cover the sharp glass beneath, and of course, to anchor the center brace.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what? the whole trim is one whole piece for a reason. it distributes pressure evenly u fill that tank the pressure on center brace will in turn but pressure on entire trim. with a crack anywhere the pressure will no be distributed evenly across center brace. u are asking for future problems if not replaced or repaired. yes a piece of glass under would work if it were attached directly to front and back glass because now pressure it distributed evenly through glass of tank. u may get away with crack on smaller tank, but not 72. i had a 75 with same issue. trust me, big probs in future if not dealt with


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

sumthinfishy said:


> what? the whole trim is one whole piece for a reason. it distributes pressure evenly u fill that tank the pressure on center brace will in turn but pressure on entire trim. with a crack anywhere the pressure will no be distributed evenly across center brace. u are asking for future problems if not replaced or repaired. yes a piece of glass under would work if it were attached directly to front and back glass because now pressure it distributed evenly through glass of tank. u may get away with crack on smaller tank, but not 72. i had a 75 with same issue. trust me, big probs in future if not dealt with


what if i do a glass piece along the center brace?


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would do as Nodima suggests and just get or order another brace/trim piece from a LFS or from the manufacturer if you know what kind of tank it is. I have a 75 gallon tank and the very last thing I would want to do is take chances on having those 75 gallons on my floor along with the dead fish. Either buy another piece for it IMO also as well or get an entirely different tank. You fill up a box holding 600 plus pounds of water and not including gravel or rocks or decorations and play with the structural integrity of little things which become extremely important things when a full load is employed. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so I elected to try and replace the trim. Getting it off was easy enough, I used a paint scraper and razor blade. I have acetone to remove the rest of the silicone. In the meantime, I still can't find a bowfront trim! I have thought of the idea of taking the tank to a glass shop and having them cut glass to go around the top of the tank on the sides, front, and back but I would much rather just do trim! Does ANYONE have any idea on getting a bowfront trim!? Let me know, please.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

nodima said:


> bwestgsx06 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have a good line on the trim for one of these things?
> ...


Nodima's suggestion is the best route but you could also look around online and see who produces that size tank. I think there might be only one manufacturer of them and call the manufacturer to see about getting a replacement. Worth a shot. Good luck.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

cichlid-gal said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > bwestgsx06 said:
> ...


Thank you, the problem is finding numbers for manufactures that actually work. Trim for most regular rectangular type tanks are easy to find, but bowfront are not.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you are really concerned you can swap the top trim with the bottom.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

How much is your time worth?

Do you know who made your tank? Your LFS should be able to go through distributor to manufacturer, assuming they are still in business. It just takes forever, as they are apparently not a stock item.

Maybe just get a snake?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 210g with a pair of 3' bar clamps holding the top trim together for over a year. My LFS quoted me 6 mos delivery and $130.00 for the replacement trim. Another semi-local guy told me he could get it way sooner and for half the cost. I should have ordered the trim from the first guy.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well the thing is, I am trying to make this tank a part of my living room and have already prepped, painted, and waxed the stand. I've also already removed the top trim and contacted a few local LFS. Does anyone else with a bowfront know of an LFS that can actually get the trim in? It's not just for decoration like most people suggest - the center part is structural and prevents the glass from bowing out.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Did the original trim come off in good shape other than where the crack was? If so, maybe finding a company that deals with plastics might be the best best. Possibly they could repair the trim piece and you could reaffix the original repaired piece back onto the tank. Just another thought.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

ugh..this happened to me on a 46 bowfront...I placed the order through an LFS for the new top trim..they quoted me at 2 weeks..its now been 3 and a half weeks and I'm still waiting.

I'm considering calling the manufacturer back since they told me they had it in stock and questioning why it is taking so long for me to get the piece from the LFS they recommended to me then.

Fortunately I still have the broken trim on my tank. It was the center brace that broke on mine though. If I doesn't come in I suppose I could rig something out of metal for mine though : /

Good luck!


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just curious what your manufacture was, how long the tank was setup, etc etc...

I guess these bowfronts are notorious for this? Something about water pressure being greater on bowfronts.. I don't know for sure, I'm not an engineer.

cichlid-gal; the trim did not come off in good shape, but that's something to think about for next time if something like this were to happen again.

Anyone have any recommendations for ways to beef this up maybe or make it less likely to happen in the future?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've ordered the trim for this but am still waiting on it. In the meantime here's a shot of the stand since it'll be going in our living room.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

think i would have taken a measurement, with tank empty. and then filled outside and taken another measurement. if any bowing or flexing of tank, would have been a no go. Might want to look into a professional repair person now that trim off.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

just a heads up I finally got the trim in. Siliconed it in place and set the tank up yesterday afternoon. Now to figure out if I want to keep the juvenile brichardi in there or not...


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

bwestgsx06 said:


> I've ordered the trim for this but am still waiting on it. In the meantime here's a shot of the stand since it'll be going in our living room.


And for future reference for us bowfront people (I have two)...where did you get your trim piece from if I might ask...post or pm me whichever is appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

my LFS special ordered it for me. It was about $25 and was perfect, took about 35 days to get in...


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

bwestgsx06 said:


> my LFS special ordered it for me. It was about $25 and was perfect, took about 35 days to get in...


 :thumb: thank you


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

I ended up getting the manufacturer to send me a new one because all the LFS's they recommended were giving me the run around. So it came directly in the mail from Aqueon


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

christy_lee said:


> I ended up getting the manufacturer to send me a new one because all the LFS's they recommended were giving me the run around. So it came directly in the mail from Aqueon


Good for you - I have nothing but negatives to describe my interactions with them concerning the broken frame on my 150...I hear you on the run-around!


----------

